# Suggestions I need them



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

\


Ok here is the stuff I do know. 
The seats need to be replaced
I am going to put gauges where the radio used to be
Shave the intena
New Seats
New front bumber and grill

Um That's it! I need more suggestions


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

New wheels, tires, tint, paint the bottom fender and side molding black.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tires my ass I just got new ones

The other suggestions are good though

I would like to get a really dark tint for everything. (Just above legal) I think that would make everything blend really well


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Paint job, New shift boot  but other than that the 300 looks great :thumbup: Keep that thing clean!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

does anyone like the inverse painted beauty plate on the engine? I did it with:
Tape
Petrolium Jelly
and Sandpaper on a Xacto knife

Oh and by the way I finally got it insured and licenced (under my dad) Since I am only 14 I have to wait until this summer till I can actually put my hard worked hours on this mofo to enjoy it :fluffy:

But hell I drive it to the store every night anyways. Did an awesome burn out in the Winn-Dixie parking lot last night and impresed some stock civic guy with a air/fuel gauge lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't think it needs any "mods" done to it right now. If I were you, I'd restore it as much as possible so it looks almost brand new, that would be the bast thing. Clean up the engine bay, interior, and exterior, then worry about cosmetic/performance mods. The first step is to start with a clean ride.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's what I am working on at the moment. I got another front left quarter panel. The dumbass before me used a dent puller. Looks like shit AND it's got 2 holes in it. But I have no leads on a front bumber and grille


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

fuck the looks man. keep that bitch sleeper. just work on getting that thing moving.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh she moves like a bitch... As for sleeper sounds good

I've already got all the turbo parifinalia off of her.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Soap and water.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

engine degreaser......and ummmmm maybe lose one of the two fire extinguishers


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Soap and water? Already did that. Just have no good quality pics to show of it. I striped off all the clear coat and waxed it 7 times...

Get rid of a fire extinguisher and have everything look unbalenced? No way


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I second the "clean up the e-bay" and a little paint in there never hurt anybody either. I still need to clean up the bay some though. 
http://community.webshots.com/photo/85184423/107956461alpHmY
Also painted the A/C belt tensioner and criuse control bracket but no pic yet.
I never really did like the shift boots like yours, for some reason I prefer the stock style with the ridges on it, and I think the Z's look better with the side molding removed also, but that's just my $0.02


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

can't remove it. It has bare metal showing at the bottom if it is... It would have to be painted over


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

you talking about the piece at the bottom?, it's screwed on to the body, I took it off because the metal was all rusted out and I didn't want it to get to the paint. The piece that's halfway up the door will just peel off then you get to take off all the sticky shit left over.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

:thumbup: get the body in order after your car is running strong...what good will it do if it looks nice and never leaves your garage....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

don't have a garage


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

what are the fire extinguishers for?
you're car catch on fire much?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've had one electrical problem. After I fixed that I started carrying them because at the time I had nothing but powerade to put them out with


----------

